# Kevin Levrone: The Return!



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh my giddy aunt.... CANNOT WAIT!!!


----------



## dannyp90 (Aug 21, 2011)

Never mind the return, his hoodies inside out the sausage!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

dannyp90 said:


> Never mind the return, his hoodies inside out the sausage!


Yeah he likes doing that lol.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

This will be awesome, nothing like a comeback especially someone with unreal genetics.

Any extra info or is it just that vid?


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

defdaz said:


> Oh my giddy aunt.... CANNOT WAIT!!!


You look fvucking awesome in ur avi bud!!! :thumb:


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

one of my favorite old school bb freaks and the strongest one imo !!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Georgey!

No other info, his website seems a bit quiet lately? Hopefully a good sign! He's signed up with Gear so maybe part of the deal is that he makes a comeback?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Best of luck to Him.

Seems like a decent Guy by the clips I've seen of Him.

Was also well balanced in terms of physique compared to others from back then.


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

damn i wonder if he could manage to go 500lbs incline for reps again . :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Beat me to it Husky! :thumb:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

How old is he now? One of my favourite bbers of all time


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I wouldnt hold your breath.......hes had more returns than Boris Becker.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wish him all the best, amazing physique in his day...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Shamone!

Bit conbaffled by the cross-fit style training though.... :confused1:


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

wtf bbers gone cf ???


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

He WAS incredible but after an 8 year lay off, if he does come back, he won't be coming back anywhere near where he was - it just doesn't happen.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Don't care. Just want to see him back and hopefully on stage.

I'll do whatever I can to go see the return.... in person. I'm a huge Levrone fan.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

PRL said:


> Don't care. Just want to see his back and hopefully on stage.
> 
> I'll do whatever I can to go see the return.... in person. I'm a huge Levrone fan.


Everyone must agree with big Pete.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Fk me, that jogging in a corridors gonna get him bang up on the Olympia stage again


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

My favourite, got the pleasure of seeing him in Vegas 1999 mr Olympia, got to meet him too, legend!


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

wish him all the best.... i wonder why he is making a comeback... bigorexia kicking in. i thought he got really sick last time with his liver or kidneys.


----------



## J_boyd85 (Jun 28, 2013)

If he can get near to his best it will be interesting to see what he can do ! Best of all time IMO


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Confirmed: crossfit Kev. :/


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

J_boyd85 said:


> If he can get near to his best it will be interesting to see what he can do ! Best of all time IMO


lol hi is 48, forget it


----------



## J_boyd85 (Jun 28, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> lol hi is 48, forget it


And..... will still look better than most of the guys in the olympia ! Look at vince taylor came back over 50yo and placed highly amongst the new guys!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Confirmed: crossfit Kev. :/


So disappointing he's not coming back to the olympia, for me his physique from back in the day is still far more pleasing to the eye than current pros. A lot of people were mislead by this "the return" thing, including myself. But I wish him the best of luck in whatever he's going for now.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

i hope he sticks to it this time and step back on stage, be like the original levrone package... no...

but i still believe he will be a force to be reckoned with....

everyone loves a comeback...


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

i hate crossfit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

sadman said:


> i hate crossfit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Because u can't do it?

No reason to hate


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Because u can't do it?
> 
> No reason to hate


not really,i just saw my one of my favourite bb


----------



## genetik (Mar 13, 2014)

He does not have this totaly willing in his face think he will never come back to that level he was .. mayby he will do it like lee priest which is still competing


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

My giddy aunt and he's a sausage

Thought I walked into a born again Presbyterian forum :laugh:

Be nice to see the big chap back again though


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

I am not convinced it is happening tbh. People were talking about the Arnold classic 2014, but here he is at the Arnold...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RS86 said:


> I am not convinced it is happening tbh. People were talking about the Arnold classic 2014, but here he is at the Arnold...


Probably is just a marketing ploy for "Gear", would be good to see what he looked like if he did try to come back but if i were him i'd leave it, he's considered one of the best, why bother ruining that.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Probably is just a marketing ploy for "Gear", would be good to see what he looked like if he did try to come back but if i were him i'd leave it, he's considered one of the best, why bother ruining that.


 Exactly my thoughts. He does say in one vid he wants to be a moving athlete and he is doing some cross-fit/ and strongman stuff in some of his training so I had wondered if he was going to try and move into another sport maybe.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RS86 said:


> Exactly my thoughts. He does say in one vid he wants to be a moving athlete and he is doing some cross-fit/ and strongman stuff in some of his training so I had wondered if he was going to try and move into another sport maybe.


Yea saw the same one, probably just wants to get into shape and this will promote him and the brand a hell of a lot because he is a huge name in BB, sadly the reality is that he probably will just look the same as he does in the video you posted.


----------



## phamvu251 (Mar 23, 2014)

This video looks awesome, very inspiring


----------

